# Whadda'fux this?



## Pisis (Jul 31, 2005)

When I confirm posting of a new message, I recieve this message?



> Failed sending email :: PHP ::
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> ...



When I hit the back button, the message is posted normally. Anyone can figure this out, please?

Thanks,
Pisis


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 31, 2005)

It's a temporary thing (I hope). Horse[USA], the webmaster here, is doing some maintenance on the site, and this is just a side effect. Posts are still going through, so I don't think it's much to worry about. I haven't tried to upload pictures or anything, so I don't know about that.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 31, 2005)

OK, thanks for support. 

Another thing I hate here is the "kills". In 90% after posting it says: You have exceeded the alloted number of your posts and will not earn anything for your posts.
In 9%: You scored (I allways laugh at this 
In only 1% it works fine.


----------



## marconi (Jul 31, 2005)

What are those kills for?Didn't found any info about them.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 31, 2005)

Nobody knows. Not even horse. 
They don't mean much anyway.


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 31, 2005)

Bit like 'Free Parking' in Monopoly.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 31, 2005)

I got that one a few minutes ago too, Pisis. Only happened once so far.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

when we play monopoly, whenever someone pays a fine or tax, we put that money in the middle, if someone lands on free parking, they get all the money in the middle............

and as skimmey said, no one knows about the kills


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

I never play monopoly, I prefer to deal with real money


----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2005)

well on some other boards the kills (could be whatever - on one czech forum it's the wardollars) are used as discount points. very often the guys running the forum are in touch with various shops. and if you collect eg. 1000 kills/wardollars/whatever, then you get let's say a 10% off the real price in the shop. so if this messageboard was based on some phpbb template, I'm sure it can be removed. or to start giving sales on the dvds and all this stuff. 

the only thing i don't understand is exchanging them!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

If you exchange them it gives them to whoever you choose. I could give all my kills to you...but...I dont want to


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

mmmmmm, i wonder if i've got enough kills for my very own lanc yet


----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> If you exchange them it gives them to whoever you choose. I could give all my kills to you...but...I dont want to



So does it mean they work for you? Not for me, since in most cases under my avatar there's only: "confirmed kills-unconfirmed kills"

Anyway it's a shit.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2005)

Look what I got for the above posting:

Your message has been entered successfully.
You have exceeded the alloted amount of posts and will not earn anything for your post


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah dont worry about it  Youll only give yourself a heart attack and die, 2 members of this forum have perished for the exact same reason


----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2005)

who?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

It was a joke


----------



## Pisis (Aug 2, 2005)

you wanker!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 5, 2005)

Nah I cant believe you actually belived me.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2005)

i didnt i supossed it was a joke but i was curious how the topic would tunr out...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh, of course


----------



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2005)

so...?


----------



## zerum (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.
This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.

I got this one when I try to send a e-mail.Maybe I have done someting wrong.


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 5, 2005)

No, it's fine - very occasionally it gets like that. Don't worry about it - your post is up there - even if you see that message.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2005)

I think that if you have a weaker machine, that the forum is more likely to work in a confuse way... But still works...


----------

